
Ask HN: Which non-Huawei Android phone to buy now? - roschdal
Which Android phone to buy, now that Huawei has no Google apps?
======
meditativeape
Some of my friends are using OnePlus and very happy about it. They praised the
high refresh rate of the screen and the camera. Their version of Android is
also pretty clean, comparing to other brands like Samsung.

------
jqpabc123
The question is too vague for a specific answer. For starters, how much do
have to spend?

